# Finally found a Hutch!



## zsmith333 (Dec 22, 2021)

Found my first Hutch yesterday, and it was a good one! A very good condition Syd Delamar Bottler - Henderson Texas 10 panel base. Found it lying in a creek where I had found an error "Rush" (Rusk) Bottling works circle slug crowntop. Also found a mint Christmas Coke, and an Uncle Jo In Brown Bottles.


----------



## Dewfus (Dec 22, 2021)

zsmith333 said:


> Found my first Hutch yesterday, and it was a good one! A very good condition Syd Delamar Bottler - Henderson Texas 10 panel base. Found it lying in a creek where I had found an error "Rush" (Rusk) Bottling works circle slug crowntop. Also found a mint Christmas Coke, and an Uncle Jo In Brown Bottles.


Congratulations


----------



## HouTxSoda (Dec 22, 2021)

Nice bottles, congrats !


----------



## webe142 (Dec 22, 2021)

Congrats!!!!  I spent over a year regularly digging before I found my first.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 22, 2021)

Nice Find. Congrats. LEON.

P.S. I see 3 different variations on Hutchbook.com. link below.





__





						Hutchinson Project-Search Results
					





					www.hutchbook.com


----------



## willong (Dec 22, 2021)

zsmith333 said:


> Found my first Hutch yesterday, and it was a good one! A very good condition Syd Delamar Bottler - Henderson Texas 10 panel base. Found it lying in a creek where I had found an error "Rush" (Rusk) Bottling works circle slug crowntop. Also found a mint Christmas Coke, and an Uncle Jo In Brown Bottles.


Sounds well worth the getting wet!


----------



## Tarz89 (Dec 23, 2021)

I liked the middle one, the Shape of the bottleneck is unique!


----------



## zsmith333 (Dec 23, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Nice Find. Congrats. LEON.
> 
> P.S. I see 3 different variations on Hutchbook.com. link below.
> 
> ...


Yep! I talked to a local-ish bottle guy about this one, and he said it is one of the harder variants to find.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 23, 2021)

Congratulations, you'll never forget your first Hutchinson. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Csa (Dec 23, 2021)

Congrats!! Still haven’t dug one yet.


----------



## zsmith333 (Dec 23, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Congratulations, you'll never forget your first Hutchinson.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I actually took a video of me finding it laying in the creek lol


----------



## bottles_inc (Dec 23, 2021)

congrats! must've been exciting


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 24, 2021)

zsmith333 said:


> I actually took a video of me finding it laying in the creek lol


Can you post it? If not here i put a short video on Badgers bottle page. On Facebook.
ROBBYBOBBY64.




__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## zsmith333 (Dec 28, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Can you post it? If not here i put a short video on Badgers bottle page. On Facebook.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see if i can! I sound like a moron in it, lol. I am actually not on facebook sadly


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 28, 2021)

zsmith333 said:


> Found my first Hutch yesterday, and it was a good one! A very good condition Syd Delamar Bottler - Henderson Texas 10 panel base. Found it lying in a creek where I had found an error "Rush" (Rusk) Bottling works circle slug crowntop. Also found a mint Christmas Coke, and an Uncle Jo In Brown Bottles.


Very nice


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 28, 2021)

zsmith333 said:


> I'll see if i can! I sound like a moron in it, lol. I am actually not on facebook sadly


Go to see my short of a blobtop surface find. It is on facebook on Badgers bottles. I sound like a complete idiot. I mis pronounced the name of the bottle. Total need dig! Hope you like.
ROBBYBOBBY64.





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## zsmith333 (Dec 28, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Go to see my short of a blobtop surface find. It is on facebook on Badgers bottles. I sound like a complete idiot. I mis pronounced the name of the bottle. Total need dig! Hope you like.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


What an awesome find!


----------



## Palani (Dec 29, 2021)

My first Hutchinson was a Honolulu Hollister HI and it was the first time I went digging for bottles hook ever since.


----------



## zsmith333 (Dec 30, 2021)

Palani said:


> My first Hutchinson was a Honolulu Hollister HI and it was the first time I went digging for bottles hook ever since.


Bottle digging in Hawaii? Heaven


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 30, 2021)

zsmith333 said:


> Bottle digging in Hawaii? Heaven


I'd be digging the senic beauty no doubt. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

